# Do you have multifocal specs ?



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Day 2 of wearing my new ones and I find it strange looking at a round plate (or anything else round) and suddenly with a slight move of the head upwards it becomes oval, is this normal?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Took me a couple of days getting used to my vari focals.
Well worth it rather than faffing about with reading and driving glasses.
It takes the brain a while to adjust providing they have been made well to suit your eyes.
Wife got a cheapo pair from the net, not so good, she went back to Specsavers.

Terry


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

I have worn varifocal specs for over forty years and yes you do get slight distortion but your brain soon learns to ignore this the worst i find is going down steps but you soon learn to take care


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep Jan.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I must admit already sometimes I forget I have them on so I guess your right my brain has to get used to them.

My poor old brain never worked as hard as it does now.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have seen so many people fall over due to wearing them that I would never have them. I watched my mother trying to focus on the kerb before crossing the road and then nearly falling as she stepped off it because she could not tell how high the kerb was.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Pat my wife could never get on with varifocals and always defaulted back to Bi-Focals. But they just seemed a natural when I first tried them and was able to see near, far and everything in-between just by moving my eyes and not my head. 
My mother only had Bi-Focals and at her work in a shop was always nodding about like a nodding donkey. 

I still use my 10 year old varifocals today for 'close' work as I don't need glass's for general daily use.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I tried them once, never again not fit for purpose in my case, Bi-Focals rule.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

bilbaoman said:


> I have worn varifocal specs for over forty years and yes you do get slight distortion but your brain soon learns to ignore this* the worst i find is going down steps but you soon learn to take care[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Is that when you fall to the bottom the fist time?
> 
> ...


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I seem to be OK in the house and garden so far, but I am not comfortable with them out walking where I need many different distances.

Hans always had executive lenses, with 3 distances, so after I tries verifocal to start with and couldn´t get on with them I also had the 3 distances (they came from England) I now have a new prescription and the place we got the executive lenses from are not answering my emails so it´s either a different chap thats taken over or won´t do them because of Brexit. I will try to get in touch with them again if I have too much trouble with these.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just picked up the replacement glasses, still not right.

Names on trucks are blurred and that's no good when driving, my fault as I didn't try them for driving last time, only when I got home for laptop and tablet, not tried that yet, so I'll be going back next week.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

My distance (driving) glasses are no good for laptop. The receptionist told me to try an old pair of reading glasses.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well clue in the wording there Pat


----------

